# Movistar Fusion



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Has anyone tried this? It seems almost too good to be true - fijo with unlimited calls throughout Spain, internet, 100 minutes calls on mobile, online tv....all for 42 euros inc. IVA.

BobBob...if you read this...how right you were. Barely five months later and I'm thoroughly disillusioned with my IPhone.
I've bought a Motorola g4g at one-quarter or less of the price of the IPhone which I'm now selling and it's a super phone. Hence considering new provider.


----------



## Kate Anda (Apr 3, 2014)

Yes I have this, but without the TV option so its even cheaper. Wifi in our home is now fast and efficient, however its limited on my smartphone, maybe a few hours before i,ve reached my monthly limit depending on what i am doing on it.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> Has anyone tried this? It seems almost too good to be true - fijo with unlimited calls throughout Spain, internet, 100 minutes calls on mobile, online tv....all for 42 euros inc. IVA.
> 
> BobBob...if you read this...how right you were. Barely five months later and I'm thoroughly disillusioned with my IPhone.
> I've bought a Motorola g4g at one-quarter or less of the price of the IPhone which I'm now selling and it's a super phone. Hence considering new provider.


Nothing wrong with fusion Mary girl the only downside is it depends how much you rabbit on the phone as 100 minutes seems a lot but you can soon use it and once you have used your 100 minutes that's when the charges come in for conection fee and so much per minute and if you are using your phone for the internet 100 minutes is not long and if you do go for it just double check with them when yur 100 minutes start from.Is it the first of every month or when your billing is.I think whichever company you use there is always some catch somewhere.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

We've had fusion for 18 months and it does what it says on the box. We don't bother with the TV either. Very good installation service.

But before doing anything it might be worth checking if you can get 4G in your area. It has limits on data as usual, but it is faster than most wifi connections. Also Amena are pushing towards removing certain 4G limits, so depending on what you use the internet for, and if you get 4G coverage, it might suit your needs as a replacement for wifi: Consulta la cobertura 4G de la que dispone Amena


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Is the tv the same as canal+?

To be honest I would have it just for the internet and tv options, don't care much for the phones. I guess to include the mobile as well would be useful.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

soulboy said:


> Nothing wrong with fusion Mary girl the only downside is it depends how much you rabbit on the phone as 100 minutes seems a lot but you can soon use it and once you have used your 100 minutes that's when the charges come in for conection fee and so much per minute and if you are using your phone for the internet 100 minutes is not long and if you do go for it just double check with them when yur 100 minutes start from.Is it the first of every month or when your billing is.I think whichever company you use there is always some catch somewhere.


 No I only rabbit on this Forum!! As you know

So...do you recommend changing?

Thanks for the advice, much appreciated x


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Daft question probably....is it tv for the phone?

This Motorola really does seem like a nice piece of kit and so much cheaper than the IPhone. If I get a good price for the IPhone on ebay it will have paid for the new one. 
Apple stuff does seem over-rated.

Thanks all of you for your help, as always.
If I have a problem....I ask on the Forum. And I've got help muy pronto without fail.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> No I only rabbit on this Forum!! As you know
> 
> So...do you recommend changing?
> 
> Thanks for the advice, much appreciated x


As you know by some of my posts personally I don't like recommending anybody as it's a personal thing but if you are only using your mobile for calls odd occasions it's worth it.I like Movistar and have used for virtually all the time we have lived here when they were telefonica.Just out of interest you havn't said what internet speed you will be.Like I said I like Movistar but I am not going to recommend it to you because if something went wrong I couldn't face the lashing of your tongue.eace: 43euros a mnoth at the end of the day what other options do you have.Respect to you girl.SB.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

soulboy said:


> As you know by some of my posts personally I don't like recommending anybody as it's a personal thing but if you are only using your mobile for calls odd occasions it's worth it.I like Movistar and have used for virtually all the time we have lived here when they were telefonica.Just out of interest you havn't said what internet speed you will be.Like I said I like Movistar but I am not going to recommend it to you because if something went wrong I couldn't face the lashing of your tongue.eace: 43euros a mnoth at the end of the day what other options do you have.Respect to you girl.SB.


SB...I have many faults but I NEVER blame others for my free choices. And yes, I am going to change, having read up about it and thought about what you and others have said here. 
Our internet speed is rubbish, under 2 MB. Wi-Fi is good though.
Did you sign up for Fusion at the shop? I just rang movistar and was told to go to my nearest shop with passport etc. We've had movistar since we came here in 2006, changed to Telitec but after a month crawled back to movistar.

The only use of my mouth at the moment would be to give you a kiss for your kind advice..no tongue lashing...
I am actually a sweet little old dear....


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> SB...I have many faults but I NEVER blame others for my free choices. And yes, I am going to change, having read up about it and thought about what you and others have said here.
> Our internet speed is rubbish, under 2 MB. Wi-Fi is good though.
> Did you sign up for Fusion at the shop? I just rang movistar and was told to go to my nearest shop with passport etc. We've had movistar since we came here in 2006, changed to Telitec but after a month crawled back to movistar.
> 
> ...


If you are with Movistar now give them a ring 1004 and tell them you want to take on Fusion.At the price you have qouted I would say your internet should be 10megabytes although as we all know when you read the small print it's up to ....Sweet little ol dear?my foot I have heard about you and you ridgieNo seriously if you go for it just double check when your free minutes start from because if you do go over there is a conection charge and so much a minute which goes on the eventual bill.Respect to you girl.SB.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

soulboy said:


> If you are with Movistar now give them a ring 1004 and tell them you want to take on Fusion.At the price you have qouted I would say your internet should be 10megabytes although as we all know when you read the small print it's up to ....Sweet little ol dear?my foot I have heard about you and you ridgieNo seriously if you go for it just double check when your free minutes start from because if you do go over there is a conection charge and so much a minute which goes on the eventual bill.Respect to you girl.SB.


I did ring 1004, SB, the guy told me to go to the movistar shop. I'll go tomorrow, nearest one will be in Estepona. 
My Ridgie is very grumpy at the moment, he doesn't like the heat. Whereas our rescue dog, Xena the Mean and Toothless Cane Corso stretches out and sunbathes...
I'll certainly check as you advise, thanks again, now playing with my new phone, trying to get the hang of it.
I often used to wonder why the dimmest kid in my class knew so much more about phones, computers etc. than I....still do..


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> I did ring 1004, SB, the guy told me to go to the movistar shop. I'll go tomorrow, nearest one will be in Estepona.
> My Ridgie is very grumpy at the moment, he doesn't like the heat. Whereas our rescue dog, Xena the Mean and Toothless Cane Corso stretches out and sunbathes...
> I'll certainly check as you advise, thanks again, now playing with my new phone, trying to get the hang of it.
> I often used to wonder why the dimmest kid in my class knew so much more about phones, computers etc. than I....still do..


Motorola,nice phone.First mobile phone we ever bought when we first came to Spain and when I think back it was like a bloody house brick.The technology today on phones and computers is just mind bogglng.As for Apple some of the stuff I like but you are paying a premium for it but I like playing with my gadgets.I know you won't believe me but hope you get sorted.SB.:closed_2:


----------



## Kate Anda (Apr 3, 2014)

Just heard about some changes to our movistar billing which I thought I,d pass on. From 1 october they will be charging for you to listen to any messages left on the fijo and also for recieving text messages as well as sending them from your mobile. No idea how much but it is annoying when terms of an all in contract change and additional costs added for previously free service.

We also took forever to get our contracts changed to fusion. Shop said it was an online thing, online sign up wasnt working, and it took numerous phonecalls to the help line before one operator just went ahead and signed us up without a fuss. 

I still have problems accessing MI movistar, I can only look at details for my mobile phone, despite the fijo and my husbands mobile being in my name under the one contract. It simply refuses to recognize my NIF for the other phones.

. Another moan is I,d like to go back to actually recieving bills so we can see how the calls add up but have no idea if this is possible. They say yes when I phone 1004 but then nothing actually happens and no bills ever arrive. Before they were sending notification of the bills to my husbands phone, but that was crazy as I organize bill paying. I phoned them and asked to send the bills to me, on my phone as it was MY contract. However that resulted in no notifications getting sent at all !

OK rant over


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Well, I am mightily pissed off. When I ordered my Moto4g4 nowhere on the amazon.uk site did it say I'd need a new mini SIM as my old one wouldn't fit.

So I ordered a mini SIM but....as soon as my order was received my old SIM was deactivated. 
My new phone has an app to transfer contacts, photos etc from the old phone..but to do that you need to be able to use the previous SIM.
Which is now deactivated. 
So I have lost all my contacts.

Don't you just love technology...

I am now copying on my new phone the contacts I had the foresight to write down, using a pen and an address book.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> Well, I am mightily pissed off. When I ordered my Moto4g4 nowhere on the amazon.uk site did it say I'd need a new mini SIM as my old one wouldn't fit.
> 
> So I ordered a mini SIM but....as soon as my order was received my old SIM was deactivated.
> My new phone has an app to transfer contacts, photos etc from the old phone..but to do that you need to be able to use the previous SIM.
> ...


Get a google account (e.g. by downloading gmail app and setting up an gmail account) and save your contacts online (your phone should give you that option)


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Chopera said:


> Get a google account (e.g. by downloading gmail app and setting up an gmail account) and save your contacts online (your phone should give you that option)


Yes, I'm going to do that. Still manually inputting contacts....


----------



## Chica22 (Feb 26, 2010)

We have used Fusion for over 18 months now and never had any problems with the internet download (at least 8/9mb).

I find the 100 minutes free calls from the mobile more than sufficient (and it includes calls to mobiles). Fusion also includes unlimited calls via the landline.

I believe there are 2 options on Fusion, one for 500mb data, and the other for 1gb. I would recommend the 1gb option, as I find I am increasingly using the phone outside the home.

My phone has the movistar APP installed where I can check, free of charge, how many minutes and data I have used (perhaps other phone companies also do this), I find this useful particularly at the end of the month.

I recently changed the standard SIM to a small sim for the iphone, went to the Movistar shop where they automatically copied my telephone numbers for me, transferred my number to the small SIM, installed it in my phone, everything up and running within a matter of minutes!!!

At the moment Movistar are offering free SMART phones when transferring to FUSION, ideal as a back up phone.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Chica22 said:


> We have used Fusion for over 18 months now and never had any problems with the internet download (at least 8/9mb).
> 
> I find the 100 minutes free calls from the mobile more than sufficient (and it includes calls to mobiles). Fusion also includes unlimited calls via the landline.
> 
> ...



That's very interesting. Did you sign up at a shop or online?


----------



## Chica22 (Feb 26, 2010)

I signed up at a shop near to me, so I am not sure whether the offer of the free SMARTphone is only available online or via the shop. Although when I went to change my SIM card I did see someone signing for Fusion and collecting their free SMART phone.

Here is the link
www.movistar.es/particulares/oferta-combinada/fusion/ya-tengo-fusion/?vgnextnoice=1&lng=es_ES


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Chica22 said:


> I signed up at a shop near to me, so I am not sure whether the offer of the free SMARTphone is only available online or via the shop. Although when I went to change my SIM card I did see someone signing for Fusion and collecting their free SMART phone.
> 
> Here is the link
> www.movistar.es/particulares/oferta-combinada/fusion/ya-tengo-fusion/?vgnextnoice=1&lng=es_ES


Thanks, very helpful.


----------

